# chillin with my gu



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2011)

Watching stuff hulu.com, my buddy is just chillin in my lap. Haven't hardcore socialized him so I'm glad he pretty docile. I use a feeding bin.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 11, 2011)

sounds like a nice fella! just wondering what do you guys do when the tegu gets bigger and they dont fit in a bin. is there a a special plate you use? - future tegu owner.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2011)

You can get huge bins to fit x mas trees. Otherwise ill do a plate on the bathroom floor.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 11, 2011)

I feed my adult tegus on the floor with a bowl the same way I feed my dogs.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 11, 2011)

_Neeko are you watching stuff on Hulu.com or are you watching the movie 
"The Stuff". I'm sure it's just stuff,.. but I had to ask because I thought of the movie and that brought back memories.

@ Spark,.. mine have their own bowls and plates._


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm watching fullmetal alchemist: brotherhood. Way better then then first series. Haven't seen "the stuff"


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 11, 2011)

I too use plates and bowls specifically for my tegus lol. I got 'em at dollar tree! So far they're holding up pretty well.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 11, 2011)

nice. do they recognize these bowls or do you just feed them in the same room or spot? I dont want mine to think im feeding him every time i take him out. sorry for the thread jack!


----------



## reptastic (Aug 11, 2011)

Mines definately recognize their bowls, nero wouldn't eat unles she was fed in a blue ceramic cat bowl(lol took me a while to figure it out lol) to the op wait til he gets bigger and think he is a lap-gu lol, storm seems to love crawling in my lap when I'm sitting on the floor


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2011)

My black lab is a lap dog.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 11, 2011)

_After a while they definitely recognize them. I can put my hand in Korbens enclosure and do what ever. But when his bowl is in my hand depending on how hungry he is,.. he comes running.

I tried giving him a rat pup with tongs and he wouldn't take it, so I put it in his bowl and he went right for it. _


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 13, 2011)

Tonka recognizes his he comes running towards me when he see it.


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 13, 2011)

lol tegus are too damn smart!!


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 13, 2011)

Figured out quickly to use our plain white dishes for our tegu feeding...if not, he spends all his time licking and poking at the patterns on the plate! Lol. Smart little dude.


----------



## got10 (Aug 13, 2011)

I hide food in my lawn and then bring them outside to hang out so they think "Hey look, i just found this" Then just go about they're business roaming foraging and basking in the sun on nice days .And on not so nice days, they get fed in a dog bowl in the hall or kitchen.
The only downside is if you spread the food around too much you tend to forget or they dont get it racoons will be in the yard to clean up. Not a good thing


----------

